# 06 Feb 2010 - Make Capitalism History - Every City Around The World !



## nowworldorder

We need as many people to take part in this and help with the promotion. You are all invited to join.

06 feb 2010 - make capitalism history, every city around the world - JUST DO IT !!

event site: www.antifa.fr/worldwide 

JUST DO IT !!:crew:


----------



## mksnowboarder

So, I can't seem to pull anything up but a two paragraph description that doesn't really tell me whats going on. The youtube video it links to has been removed.

mike


----------



## casper51_50

Rising up to this occasion proves difficult when the date, time, location are not available.


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter

http://antifa.fr/worldwide/?p=225

Ya know for those who complain, there is an amazing thing called google. I'm not just talking about this thread either

http://www.facebook.com/ramiller24#/event.php?eid=267375843980&index=1 for those of you that have facebook


----------



## LarZ

I got the same thing. Dead facebook event, dead youtube video, and an incredibly vague introduction.


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter

Start: 02/06/2010 - 12:00

End: 02/07/2010 - 12:00

Timezone: Etc/GMT

Sat. 06 FEB 2010 - MAKE CAPITALISM HISTORY !! - JUST DO IT !!This event is scheduled to start at 13:30 on 06 February 2010 at EVERY CITY AROUND THE WORLD !! GO TO YOUR FINANCIAL DISTRICTS AND PARLIAMENT SQUARES !!


----------



## macks

Haha,

"JUST DO IT!" 


hahaha...


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter

this youtube link works, for now..


----------



## LarZ

So we're all just supposed to meet at one place and fuck shit up? It didn't really say what we were protesting or how we were going to be doing it.

Am I just being thick here or is it super vague?


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter

No it is pretty vague, it's obviously a protest of some sort.. It will be different in different cities. Some could have a riot, while some could just march around the block once or twice..Just don't know what to expect I suppose. What I'd do is get a hold of your local info shop if there is one or try to find out info from the anarchist community wherever you are to see if they have better info on it.


----------



## readyg

but i love living off the system! wait til i die of a ripe old age!


----------



## finn

How is marching around and knocking things over supposed to make capitalism history? What about forming a collective business to provide for your community? Sure it doesn't make good riotporn, but I swear the anarchists are ignoring their own best traditions.


----------



## Gudj

I think this is some artists inside joke, and they are laughing at all the supposed anarchists who are asking for someone to tell them exactly what to do, where, and when.

Also, fuck capitalism.


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter

finn said:


> How is marching around and knocking things over supposed to make capitalism history? What about forming a collective business to provide for your community? Sure it doesn't make good riotporn, but I swear the anarchists are ignoring their own best traditions.



It grabs attention, if anything. Now, I'm not saying it's right to do it but I'd hope at least they'd look at it and think, damn they are really serious about this shit...not that capitalism is ever going to die out. Or at least any time soon it won't. People will always buy shit, but going and smashing shit and tearing up shit causes the stores to have to pay to fix the damages which is a brush off the shoulder for them, but whatever. It releases frustration, anger, and proves that anarchists are very adamant about what they do, and that they won't stop doing it for anything. Just their own way of saying fuck you to the man. This is my opinion, however, I know others have something to say, but I don't think this should be turned into another anarchist thread. I was just simply answering the above question


----------



## Skankin Jerry

This almost seems a bit random. I understand mass riot with the brutality toward Rodney King. I understand the WTO Seattle 1999 protest. I understand the G-20 Protests. I even understand protesting at the Vancouver Olympics. I'm all for it. But why at random? I'm certainly not against it. But I'd like to know why the date in which all of this will ensue has been picked.


----------



## 06feb2010

​

06 FEB 2010 - MAKE CAPITALISM HISTORY AROUND THE WORLD - JUST DO IT !!

Poverty is not just caused by government policies – it’s caused by the global economic and political system. Mega-rich banks are sucking the people of the world dry. Unemployment has reached an all time high, personal tax is now staggering and still the banks are managing to pay themselves record bonusses without any real attempt from the government to block this.

This domination of the world market by the banks and the big monopoly companies has a name: imperialism. A handful of robber nations, whose capitalists have saturated their domestic market, seek to make super-profits from the rest of the world.

Destroy the IMF, WTO and World Bank!
These undemocratic – and therefore unreformable – institutions of neoliberalism must be broken up. They serve no one’s interests except the rich and powerful corporate bosses.

On the 6th of Feb 2010 groups from all over the world will be joining to storm into their financial districts and make capitalism history.

We ask that you all take part in your own capitals and help our voices to be heard!

Information on location and times:

http://www.antifa.fr/worldwide

http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=260818433540&index=1
(ENGLISH)

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=236955989937&ref=mf
(GREEK)

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=290989276194&ref=mf
(FRENCH)

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=315053189967
(ITALIAN)


06 FEB 2010 - TIME FOR US TO BE THE CHANGE THATS NEEDED IN THIS WORLD - MAKE CAPITALISM HISTORY - NO MORE TALK, JUST DO IT !!

EVERY CITY AROUND THE WORLD - GO TO YOUR FINANCIAL DISTRICTS, YOUR PARLIAMENT SQUARES AND SHOW THEM A NIGHT OF MAYHEM !!

London: Canary Wharf @ 13.30

Berlin: Pariser Platz @ 13.30

Paris: La Défense @ 13.30

Rome: Via Veneto @ 13.30

Athens: You guys dont need any help  @ 13.30

Geneva: Rue de mont Blanc @ 13.30

Barcelona: Plaza de Catalunya @ 13.30

Amsterdam: Damrak @ 13.30

Grenoble: World Trade Center @ 13.30 (pre-meeting @13.00 - Place de Verdun)

Macedonia: Bitola City @ 13.30

Belgrade: TRG Nikole Pasica @ 13.30

Denmark, Århus, Rådhuspladsen @ 14.00

New York: Wall Street @ 13.30

Los Angeles: Figueroa Street @ 13.30 (http://www.downtownla.com/0_0_dcbid_map.asp)

Perth: Parliament of Western Australia Perth City @ 13.30

Istanbul: Tunel Meydani @ 13:30

Mexico: Monumento Alvaro Obregon a rectoria @ 13.30

Sydney: city center @ 13.30

Tel Aviv: Rothschild Boulevard @ 13.30 


Anyone else want to post locations up for others, feel free 

Whether you are an anarchist, communist, pacafist, punk, ska, redskin, sea sheppard, veganarchist, a.l.f., antifa, S.H.A.R.P., gate9, antifa hooligan, anti-nazi, good night white pride, pirate, truther, squatter, A.C.A.B., anarcho-punk, hippy, anti-globalist, black block, anti-capitalist, anti-nwo, anti-war, anti-nato, freedom fighter or just... another concerned citizen,
this is our moment to UNITE!

JOIN US - JUST DO IT !!

If anyone can help promote this event that would be great. We really need help in making this event go viral. Thank you 

Also, feel free to add locations to the event and arrange for local events yourself. There are many groups from all over who have mailed in to say that they will be taking part in this. Hope to see you all do the same. Squat the Planet and Anarchy for all !!

Because the people wanted it to happen. Look around you, sure there are many protests at these large events such as the Olympics, the G8, the G20, etc ... but all which really happens in those locations is lots of heavily armed police waiting to bash the skulls of anyone who comes close to their leaders. The economy is sinking fast, unemployment is sky rocketing and the government is dining together with the corporate fat cats who wish us all poverty and slavery. Everyone is talking about a revolution, a riot even, some change, but no one is doing anything about it. This is your moment, there are now groups from all over the world who will be taking part in this, no longer just a local demo tied into what ever political event is taking place at that time, but an opportunity for people to rise together in each of their cities. We dont have much time left to promote this heavily, but I can assure you that there will be groups from everywhere taking part and showing solidarity to all their brothers and sisters around the world. We ask, if there is anyone out there who is reading this and has the ability or contacts to make this event go viral over the internet in the next few days to please step up and help. Those who are attending could really use your help !!


----------



## Skankin Jerry

oh, word.


----------



## spoorprint

finn said:


> How is marching around and knocking things over supposed to make capitalism history? What about forming a collective business to provide for your community? Sure it doesn't make good riotporn, but I swear the anarchists are ignoring their own best traditions.



True, especially in an ecomy like this, we could be bringing new people in.
Also, the above manifesto calls for unity between anarchists and communists.
I engaged in coalition work with communists for decades, it usually ended in sectarian backstabbing by one tiny weird groupuscle or another. I'm glad the current anarchist movement is more aware of its own politics in THAT respect.


----------



## LovelyAcorns

Skankin Jerry said:


> This almost seems a bit random. I understand mass riot with the brutality toward Rodney King. I understand the WTO Seattle 1999 protest. I understand the G-20 Protests. I even understand protesting at the Vancouver Olympics. I'm all for it. But why at random? I'm certainly not against it. But I'd like to know why the date in which all of this will ensue has been picked.



Well, the events you named wouldn't work, as the goal is global riots, not one big riot in one city with a few solidarity actions in others. And sure, they could of chosen a more important date, Mayday or Black Friday or something, but I can think of good reasons why you'd want an arbitrary date. Namely, whenever you organize against something specific, even though useful, you always have to fight the message "if you changed this specific policy, we wouldn't be angry anymore!" But with a random riot, its more likely to come off as a hatred for the system as whole rather than a few specific grievances. Not to mention there is no other news for the media to focus on, no "our glorious world leaders met today to save us from the collapse of our glorious economy. Oh yeah, and I think someone outside broke a window or something. Now back to the important news." But I doubt thats the intent, most likely they just thought "Fuck it. We need riots. Lets choose a date and just do it", which is a good enough reason for me.

I doubt Detroit/any Michigan cities have anything planned?


----------



## anywhere_but_here

well capitalism doesn't need too much help the way things are going. greed is a good tool to bring down any system. but it wouldn't hurt to light a lot of things on fire and break a lot of shit.


----------



## thrashbastard

i personally dont feel the need to fuck up my own home town. i dont think that gets us anywhere, if anything sets us back by getting even more rules and fucked up laws passes because of our actions. in my opinion the only way to fight the system is through peaceful resistance. they cant do anything to you. the only reason they have gotten as far as they have is through fear mongering.


----------



## wartomods

wow, fuck me, not communist again, fuck my life.


----------



## Skankin Jerry

So did this work out? It didn't get any media attention.


----------

